# Can I Change the Thread Title?



## Urambo Tauro (Feb 5, 2006)

I tried using the "Edit Post" feature, but it only changes the title of my post. How do I change the _clickable title_ of a thread I created?


----------



## Talierin (Feb 5, 2006)

You can't, a mod has to do it. Which one were you trying to change?


----------



## Urambo Tauro (Feb 5, 2006)

I want to change this one.
I feel that the title I chose may not get as many views as it might otherwise have had. I would like to replace it with "_The Tale of Years.... Help?_".

I'm also trying to think of a more attractive title for this thread that's in my signature. Any ideas?


----------



## Wolfshead (Feb 6, 2006)

Talierin said:


> You can't, a mod has to do it. Which one were you trying to change?


That's always struck me as quite odd. Why not?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 6, 2006)

Editing thread titles is in the domain of moderators by default. Even though it may seem logical that the starter of the thread should be able to rename it himself, the software does not appear to discriminate.


----------



## Urambo Tauro (Feb 6, 2006)

Hmm, okay-- thanks!

...and thanks again for changing the title, too!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 7, 2006)

Sure, no problem. 

And whenever you'd like to have one of your thread title's changed in the future, just PM a mod, any mod!


----------



## Halasían (Feb 10, 2006)

I always wondered about this.. Guess I need to find a mod or two to PM...

_Edit: Thanks for taking care of these things for me! You all are the best!_


----------

